# Do you want Kenyon Martin?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

After seeing the proposed trades of Dampier + Van Horn, I want no part of these deals.

Dampier proved us as someone who helped stop Shaq and was instrumental in our play all season. He provides as a great complimentary player to Dirk as he boxes out and clogs the lane up on defense. When he was benched, he started coming out with newfound determination and putting more effort in than ever (in a blue jersey). 

Damp allows Dirk to roam the perimeter and he can dunk the ball from time to time (more than I can say for Shawn Bradley).

Kenyon Martin is a nice player, no doubt and he's from Dallas. But what would his role be? He's not starting at center, he wuold get angry with 10 minutes backup for Nowitzki. The only reasonable option I can think of is a Diop/KMart/Dirk/Howard/Terry lineup of somesort.

He is a bad egg and he got sooky in Denver, we need positive upbeat guys who are trying hard.

I know I don't want him, especially if we have to give up Dampier. Kenyon Martins contract is as long but he is more expensive.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree. I don't think Kenyon Martin is a good fit on this team at all. Not only that but his contract sucks. This offseason would be a success as long as they don't get K. Martin.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I love th front court just the way it is(unless we trade Dirk for KG or Howard)...the Damp/Diop combo works perfectly...They actually held Shaq in check...Josh Howard will be one of the top 5 nab players within 2 years...hes one of the few players that is fully effective both ways...Dirk is a 25-10 guy(its just that the 25-10 hardley ever comes in crunch time)...the reason we lost the finals was becuase devin couldnt step up and guard anyone, or even hit the broad side of a barn on the other end...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No thanks. His pros do not outway his cons.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the reason we lost the finals was becuase devin couldnt step up and guard anyone, or even hit the broad side of a barn on the other end...


They iso'd the poor kid on DWade. It was 4-on-1 (Wade and the refs). :upset: 

He had no chance. :boohoo:
-------------------------------------------------------------

And no, I don't want Kmart given the reasons already mentioned. If he was six years younger without the knee, it was what we dreamed of back then.

But not now.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

i agree with bray, not devins fault, i witnessed several clean strips get called for fouls, i felt real bad for the young guy.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> They iso'd the poor kid on DWade. It was 4-on-1 (Wade and the refs). :upset:
> 
> He had no chance. :boohoo:
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


at what point do we own up and admit in every game we lost we were up by 10 at some point in the game(except game 4 where we actually got whooped)...we gotta stop blaming the refs for the bad calls and admit we didnt force them to have to make bad calls the other way...yeah Devin got screwed sometimes, but did that make him miss every shot the other way and turn the ball over every 3rd possesion?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> at what point do we own up and admit in every game we lost we were up by 10 at some point in the game(except game 4 where we actually got whooped)...we gotta stop blaming the refs for the bad calls and admit we didnt force them to have to make bad calls the other way...yeah Devin got screwed sometimes, but did that make him miss every shot the other way and turn the ball over every 3rd possesion?


"we didn't force them to have to make bad calls the other way" huh? we did attack the paint, they just never called anything. Why force something that is not going to work.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> "we didn't force them to have to make bad calls the other way" huh? we did attack the paint, they just never called anything. Why force something that is not going to work.


passing the ball around for 22 seconds then having Adrian griffin jack up a 21 footer is not forcing the issue...its giving up...you force the issue by putting Dirk in the paint and getting him the rock...I know thats not his normal game but at that point we couldnt get a foul with dribble penetration...no outside shots were falling...what other plan was there? We shriveled up every 4th quarter cuase no one wanted to be the guy who "lost" the finals...this is the time were our supposed superstar should have asserted his will like D. Wade did and force something to happen...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> at what point do we own up and admit in every game we lost we were up by 10 at some point in the game(except game 4 where we actually got whooped)...we gotta stop blaming the refs for the bad calls and admit we didnt force them to have to make bad calls the other way...yeah Devin got screwed sometimes, but did that make him miss every shot the other way and turn the ball over every 3rd possesion?


I'm still hoarse from screaming, *"Help him!!!!" *  

I don't deny a major collapse was witnessed, but I questioned the aggressivness of Avery as Devin spearheaded the defense and *Wade took him one-on-one ... over and over and over again. *


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> I'm still hoarse from screaming, *"Help him!!!!" *
> 
> I don't deny a major collapse was witnessed, but I questioned the aggressivness of Avery as Devin spearheaded the defense and *Wade took him one-on-one ... over and over and over again. *


true...I almost missed the time were the Mavs had the fire power to at least trade baskets with a team(we should have still been able to with Miami)...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

in game 5 in the fourth quarter. Wade kept scoring on one person, Devin. Nobody went to help, no double team, no nothing. They left Harris out there and Wade just kept going up for mid range after mid range and he was milking it. I did not understand why Avery continued to let that happen. So that part wasn't his fault. At the same time, Devin could not guard Wade.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> in game 5 in the fourth quarter. Wade kept scoring on one person, Devin. Nobody went to help, no double team, no nothing. They left Harris out there and Wade just kept going up for mid range after mid range and he was milking it. I did not understand why Avery continued to let that happen. So that part wasn't his fault. At the same time, Devin could not guard Wade.


I was educating my wife on the difference between Riley and Avery - Heat and Mavs - as Dirk was *tripled * on one end, *even before he had the ball* and Wade was allowed to go one-on-one at the other end.

I need drugs - now. :upset:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I was educating my wife on the difference between Riley and Avery - Heat and Mavs - as Dirk was *tripled * on one end, *even before he had the ball* and Wade was allowed to go one-on-one at the other end.
> 
> I need drugs - now. :upset:


heh What was Avery thinking right?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> I was educating my wife on the difference between Riley and Avery - Heat and Mavs - as Dirk was *tripled * on one end, *even before he had the ball* and Wade was allowed to go one-on-one at the other end.
> 
> I need drugs - now. :upset:


You would have thought they would call a timeout or discuss that in some way during that point in the game. We were up 8 and Wade brought his team back himself by just simply hitting jumpshot after jumpshot on Devin. Clearly, Devin on him wasn't working, but they kept him on Wade. That still upsets me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> You would have thought they would call a timeout or discuss that in some way during that point in the game. We were up 8 and Wade brought his team back himself by just simply hitting jumpshot after jumpshot on Devin. Clearly, Devin on him wasn't working, but they kept him on Wade. That still upsets me.


That's something that concerns me about Avery - seriously - how he's slow to adjust; he seems to have a feel regarding tempo due to his playing days, but reacting to strategy doesn't seem to be a strong suit. :wlift: :rocket: 

Opposing coaches with experience now make me nervous. :sigh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> That's something that concerns me about Avery - seriously - how he's slow to adjust; he seems to have a feel regarding tempo due to his playing days, but reacting to strategy doesn't seem to be a strong suit. :wlift: :rocket:
> 
> Opposing coaches with experience now make me nervous. :sigh:


everyone was aying that Riley wasnt reacting quick enough...but I dont think he changed his coaching at all..Wade just literally refused to be embarassed, and in a desperate attempt to make the score respectable they ended up winning...

I forgot the point I was leading too


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He puts us in a bad spot, so no. He's not good off the bench, but we have a true PF already. He can't play the 3, he can't play center. And most of all, he's too overpaid.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't K-Mart close all of their stores in North Texas?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol they did, they did.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Stop calling him Kmart. That's lame. Noone wants to be named after a discount store.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Stop calling him Kmart. That's lame. Noone wants to be named after a discount store.


I wasn't the first to call him that. :biggrin: 

The discount store is owned by Sears now, so.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I wasn't the first to call him that. :biggrin:
> 
> The discount store is owned by Sears now, so.....


 :rofl: that's so wrong.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> :rofl: that's so wrong.


but its true...dont invest in that crap hole...


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Meh, I dunno, Damp proved somethign throughout the playoffs, and KVH, i don't care about him really, but kenyon is REAL aggressive and he's a team motivator.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Meh, I dunno, Damp proved somethign throughout the playoffs, and KVH, i don't care about him really, but kenyon is REAL aggressive and he's a team motivator.


theres been a misunderstanding...were talking about *Kenyon Martin*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> theres been a misunderstanding...were talking about *Kenyon Martin*


 :rofl:

For once I agree with you


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> That's something that concerns me about Avery - seriously - how he's slow to adjust; he seems to have a feel regarding tempo due to his playing days, but reacting to strategy doesn't seem to be a strong suit. :wlift: :rocket:
> 
> Opposing coaches with experience now make me nervous. :sigh:


Well I think now he has that experience to not be slow to making adjustments. The other thing I didn't like was how he changed the lineups. He got too cute in game 3. He tried to bait Riley and it didn't work and it costed us the game and the series. If he stayed with the lineup that worked, we are up 3-0 and we more than likely win the Finals on their home court in one of the next two games.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Gambino said:


> Well I think now he has that experience to not be slow to making adjustments. The other thing I didn't like was how he changed the lineups. He got too cute in game 3. He tried to bait Riley and it didn't work and it costed us the game and the series. If he stayed with the lineup that worked, we are up 3-0 and we more than likely win the Finals on their home court in one of the next two games.


He switched the lineup in game 4 and Adrian Griffin couldn't guard Wade. I'm glad we got Buckner since Griffin is more of a 3 or is better at guarding 3's. Harris wasn't the answer either but was a better option than Griffin. I feel we should've started Daniels on Wade since I feel Daniels can match the strength of Wade and is quicker than Griffin.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

no way at this point becuse dampir is better than k-mart now or simler k-mart better on offence dampir on d

a few years ago yes when he was part of the back to back finals nets he was helther and did not have a bad knee

van horn don't care about him just get rid of him


----------

